# Gas Prices and Shows



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm just wondering if any of you 'show dog moms and dads', are cutting back on the amount of shows you are going to. Since the gas prices are pretty high, has it changed what shows you go to? Are you just going to local ones, and then save up for some of the larger cluster ones?

I'd like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If I were still doing it I would probably be doing as you suggested. Unfortunately when you talk about majors you sometimes have to travel so let the savings begin.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hooch...you used to show?
Ha! I never knew that! What else don't I know about you?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gas is brutal! Just doing this weekend of driving back and forth 3 days, a 1/2 tank each day. I am sure it shall make a difference to the amount I go to for sure.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think it has been slowing down for a couple of years due to the rising price of gas. The number required for a major was reduced here in Maryland and neighboring states, because people are traveling less and less.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! I won't be showing much this summer with Maddie, because she's still "In Training". But with Merlin I have a show at the end of the month...then I think July will pick up with a cluster show and maybe a few more here and there.

How much is a major anyway? I'm not a Conformation person, but can someone tell me the breakdowns?


----------

